# Where to go in Tahoe ??



## yimingration (Sep 30, 2009)

I am going to Northstar, Heavenly and Kirkwood this weekend. I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

threej21 said:


> Hey all, planning a trip to Tahoe to go boarding. Ive obviously heard good things about resorts there, such as Heavenly and Northstar, but other than that dont know much about it there.
> 
> So was hoping someone who regulars there or has vacationed there could point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...


First thing to decide is if you're staying at South Lake or Tahoe City (north). South Lake is "resort" town, with Casinos, all night dance clubs, lots of restaurants, etc. Plus, the gondola to Heavenly will pick you up right on the sidewalk. Busy, crowded.

Heavenly is great for a photo op. It is huge, you'll ride in two states at once (start in California, stop in Nevada for a beer, head back up for some tree runs through both). But it's wicked crowded and very touristy, and a very spread-out layout. I consider it a must-see for your first trip to Tahoe, but you might never go back after that. 

Kirkwood, though, is the tits. It's serious shit. Everything from the drive through the Carson Pass to the trip up to Sentinel Bowl or (I dare you) The Wall, will test your abilities and give you memories that will last forever. Don't miss the back side, The Wave. And don't dismiss the "beginner" areas. Some of the most fun greens and blues you'll ever do, with deep ravines and beautiful glades to play in. If the weather is bad, better make sure you have good tires on your 4x4, and pack a bag. If it snows really hard (which it does a lot at Kirkwood, more so than anyplace else at Tahoe) you might wind up being forced to spend the night. No alternate ways out.

Consider the North Shore/Tahoe City for a more relaxed "California" vibe. For the best in ski-in/ski-out (and to impress the parents) go to Northstar. Not the best riding, but it is a serious tourist resort, complete with a Ritz-Carlton Hotel with chrome gondola, where the lifties place a blanket over you for the ride up. Seriously. Your parents can shop at the mall (yup, this place is like a mall with a ski slope next to it) while you hit "The Stash," Burton's all-wood terrain park. The regular trails aren't awesome, but they're fun. It's much more like a Vermont mountain than anything else at Tahoe; mostly trails cut through the woods, instead of the wide open bowl and chutes of places like Squaw or Alpine or Sugarbowl.

There are a few major resorts on the North Shore all within minutes of each other, including Squaw Valley, which still has the whole Olympic village thing going on. It's got a beautiful mountain-top restaurant/skating rink/swimming pool, and a very nice restaurant. Plus, some of the most varied terrain you'll find, with lots of steeps, bowls, chutes, off piste, you name it. And even views of the lake. Alpine is on the other side of Squaw, and your lift ticket is good for both mountains (although Squaw is so big, you could ride for three days and not be done with it). Alpine is just for serious riding and skiing, because the lodge isn't much to hang out in. But the terrain is awesome.

Probably the prettiest place on the lake is Homewood. It's much smaller than the other mountains, but it is literally right on the lake. Several trails will freak you out, as you feel like you're going to ride right into Lake Tahoe. Bring an extra SD card for your camera...you'll take a TON of photos. And it's cheap. Plus, the parking is easy...it's like pulling off the road into 7-11. Get there early, and you literally park 50 feet from the lift. There are only a couple of greens on the whole mountain, and great glades. Plus "Quail Face" and the 55 Chutes. Steep-ass, wide open bowl. Lots of fun, but takes a hike to get in and out.

If you want another fun drive (which you might do anyway on your way in from Reno), hit up Mt. Rose. Crazy steep chutes, some nice long blacks down the front, beautiful winding blues and greens through the trees, great views of Reno, the valley and the desert, and wicked cheap during the week.

Don't pass up Sugarbowl, either (a drive through the infamous Donner Pass). Chutes, glades, bowls, lots of fun.

Diamond Peak is on the Northeast side. Unless you find a $10 ticket somewhere, skip it. It is beautiful, but gets boring fast. Advertised as the kid's mountain. 

Never been to Sierra, but I hear it's fun. 

So there you go! Have fun (BTW, check out Shell stations near Reno...they usually offer 2 for 1 Northstar tix with a fill up). Have fun!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

damn, he pretty much summed it up.

If you want the ski vacation experience, it's Northstar.

If you want killer terrain, do Squaw and Alpine. Stay at squaw, take a shuttle to alpine if you want a change of scenery. Seriously, you won't get bored at those two resorts for a while.

If your parents are there and want a lot of entertainment, maybe South Lake at Harrahs. No ski in ski out, but there's a Gondola to Heavenly.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:wow surf, thanks for the insanely detailed reply. you def know your way around tahoe!

okay, well, my parents are stupid easy/fun to vacation with. they dont need anything spectacular to entertain them. for example, they went to summit county with us last year, and all they really did was go on a few scenic rides in the suv through the mountains, and chilled in the lil village area at keystone, so they dont really need much entertaining, as long as they have some rum and coke :thumbsup:

so that being said, i really like the sound of staying at squaw and riding the killer terrain. is there ANYTHING there as far as restaurants, bars? or is it literally just a place to go ride? will the lodging be nice? hot tubs?

i think im sold on that idea, once i find out a lil bit more about it specifically. i will start doing some interwebz research. anyone recomend a specific place to stay at squaw?


well damn, just reread the LONG response, and im liking the sound of kirkwood too!! are they at all close to each other? or would it be one or the other type thing?

ahhhhhh....dont know, will do more research and see if anyone chimes in to help me decide, but im thinking its down to either squaw or kirkwood...pls feel free to express your thoughts/opinions on where we should go

:thumbsup:


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

okay, so ive already done a little more looking.

looks like both squaw and kirkwood probably have a similar village to keystone, so that should be enough for the parents...am i right about that or way off??

kirkwood does look like it has much SICKER terrain. am i right about that?

surf...whats your thoughts since you seem to be the expert?

now i think im leaning more towards kirkwood, again assuming village area is ample for the parents...


oh and FWIW, im a fully independent, married adult. parents, are like i said, just tagging along for the fun, as we always have fun vacationing with each other. just thought id add that in incase someones misinterpretations wouldve yielded different advice


----------



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

Squaw's location and village are going to be way more suitable for your parents than Kirkwood. Kirkwood's village is tiny and most everything closes down early, and you are out in the middle of nowhere so they'd have to drive 40 minutes or so just to get to South Lake. Squaw has way more dining and shopping options and still goes strong into the evening/early night. Plus you are just a short drive from Truckee and Tahoe City, which both have a charming mountain town vibe that I'm sure your parents will enjoy. For your situation, I think Squaw is a no-brainer.

Not to mention you are getting access to Alpine Meadows with your lift ticket (free shuttle back and forth), so with all that terrain you really can't go wrong.


----------



## chub11 (Apr 8, 2012)

unless you're a pro there is no way that squaw/alpine terrain will bore you. I can't compare it to kirkwood but the terrain at both squaw and alpine is incredible. Tree runs, chutes, powder, bowls, cliff drops, steep groomers, mellow groomers, it has it all.Look up some videos of both resorts and you will see. Can't really comment on the village at squaw but there's plenty of shops.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

wvbms and chub11 are spot-on. North Lake/Tahoe City has way more in the way of riding. Big, big mountains literally within minutes of each other. And while your parents wouldn't have to hang out at Squaw while you rode the mountain, they could easily take the gondola up for a nice lunch (or the mountain top sunset dinner overlooking Lake Tahoe, which is pretty spectacular), or make a short drive into Truckee, which is a quaint old mining town with lots of nice shoppes and places to stop for a cocktail or cold beer.

The dinner options in Tahoe City are more limited, but the scenery and general atmosphere is much cooler. It's one of those Cali towns where everyone's dog hangs out in their store...wearing a bandana. And if the weather is good, pack your camera and take the drive down 89 to Emerald Bay. Your knuckles will be sore from gripping the steering wheel in fear, but there are state parks and pull offs along the way so you can get some memorable family pics. You won't be disappointed.

If the weather is good, and you have the time, I strongly recommend making the whole drive around the lake. It is mind-blowing beautiful. You drive through neighborhoods of trillion dollar homes, water-front parks where you climb out among the rocks, big cliffs, and even a tunnel carved through the mountain before you get to South Lake, where you can stop for a bite. Time it so you can hit Emerald Bay at sunset on your way home (you DON'T want to drive that road after dark) and your parents will consider you a tour god. You can stand at the top of he cliffs, with waterfall on one side, and a view of Heavenly across the lake on the other side.

Depending upon where you're staying, and the snow conditions, you'll wake up in North Lake to the sound of avalanche control bombs going off. That's your cue to dress warm, pack a Bloody Mary, and head down 89 (W. Lake Blvd) to any number of pull-offs, and watch the sunrise. Get up early enough, and the sky will be crystal clear and blue/orange (never clouds at Tahoe, unless it's snowing). You'll see the clearest sky ever...and then the contrails from the San Francisco plane flights start to make streaks across the sky. It's pretty cool.

On Wednesday evenings in Tahoe City, check out Sunnyside, north of Homewood. They do fresh grilled fish tacos and draft beer. Best apres ski in the area, but get there early...parking can get nutty.

Seriously, though...you didn't say how long you're going to be there. If you're there mid-week, hit up Mt. Rose for 2 for Tuesdays. Homewood any midweek day...it's small, but doesn't feel small. And make a drive to Sugarbowl. You'll get some nice touristy stuff, and a great mountain, too!


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I just did a week in Tahoe and spent 2 days each at Heavenly, Northstar and Kirkwood. Kirkwood and Northstar were the best like others have said but it was nice to stay in South Lake and have alot of food/entertainment options at night. We had a car so it was a short hour drive to either Northstar and Kirkwood when we went there. Kirkwood's village is very small but that is also the appeal to it as well as it is not as commercialized as other places. 

If you wont have a car and are staying in South Lake you can check out TahoeSkiShuttle.com and they have shuttles a few days a week from South Lake to Northstar and kirkwood for $15 a person roundtrip.

If you get to Kirkwood, definitely ride the wall, its an experience of its own.

I'm going back to Tahoe the last week in Febuary and Cant Wait!!!!


----------



## wvbms (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn, well done. There's bound to be a paying gig out here for you! The only thing I would change is to have them go East (toward the NV side) to Sand Harbor for sunset (about 35 min drive from Squaw) and Emerald Bay for sunrise. That way the action is in front of you, across the lake, instead of behind of you. I know this sounds knit-picky, but trust me it's not. These are life long memories. The scenery here is mind-boggling!

Tahoe Photography: 
500px / Search




surfinsnow said:


> wvbms and chub11 are spot-on. North Lake/Tahoe City has way more in the way of riding. Big, big mountains literally within minutes of each other. And while your parents wouldn't have to hang out at Squaw while you rode the mountain, they could easily take the gondola up for a nice lunch (or the mountain top sunset dinner overlooking Lake Tahoe, which is pretty spectacular), or make a short drive into Truckee, which is a quaint old mining town with lots of nice shoppes and places to stop for a Bloody Mary.
> 
> The dinner options in Tahoe City are more limited, but the scenery and general atmosphere is much cooler. It's one of those Cali towns where everyone's dog hangs out in there store...wearing a bandana. And if the weather is good, pack your camera and take the drive down 89 to Emerald Bay. You're knuckles will be sore from gripping the steering wheel in fear, but there are state parks and pull offs along the way so you can get some memorable family pics. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done, great summary, surfinsnow :thumbsup:. Pretty much sums up everything.

The only thing I would add to the OP is that the Shell gas voucher doesn't include Northstar anymore, but it includes Squaw/Alpine, which still makes it a great deal since you can get two mountains in one and lift tickets there are pricey. The Shell deal calls it "Ski Free", but it is a buy-one-get-one-free deal. Also good at Sierra and Homewood.

Have fun in Tahoe! Snow's been good so far, and you have lots of choices!


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow Wow Wow...surf, you really are outdoing yourself with all this info. thanks a lot :thumbsup: Sounds like you are now my official tour guide! Lol, if you plan this trip for me, day by day, like it seems you are, i will be in debt to you sir...

okay, recap. We will likely be flying in on a fri ev staying through the following Friday/Saturday. so probably like a 6 night deal.

im hearing you all on staying more around tahoe city, but was unclear on the closeness that is to say Squaw Valley. So lets just say im sold on staying at a ski in/ski out lodge in Squaw. for one, we probably wont do any resort hopping as its just not our preference. i would rather see as much of one mountain as possible, with the hopes of 'knowing' my way around by the last couple days riding, then be holding a map for my entire time on mountain. i know some may not agree with that, but for plans sake, lets just assume that we will only ride at squaw and alpine.

now, lets take it from the start:

where do we fly into if were staying at squaw?

any recomendations on specific lodging at squaw?

if staying in squaw, how do i naviagate some of these sight seeing things you mentioned? as in, are the roads/highways you said to take coming out of squaw? or were you assuming i was staying else where?
same with the drive around the lake..is that easy to navigate (signage?), or do you have to know all the different roads to take to do it successfully.

we will have a car, so no problem doing it, just dont want to be lost.


think thats it...lol..as said it will probably be a 6-7 night/7-8 day trip, with 4-5 days of board time, so we will have some time to do some touristy stuff.

surf, im fairly half ass serious about you planning this thing for me day to day, minute by minute, LOL...you seem to really know all the awesome stuff to do. and i would gladly reimburse you somehow for your efforts :laugh:

thanks everyone that has chimed in, im F'n stoked for this already


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

*You'll have fun!*



threej21 said:


> Wow Wow Wow...surf, you really are outdoing yourself with all this info. thanks a lot :thumbsup: Sounds like you are now my official tour guide! Lol, if you plan this trip for me, day by day, like it seems you are, i will be in debt to you sir...
> 
> okay, recap. We will likely be flying in on a fri ev staying through the following Friday/Saturday. so probably like a 6 night deal.
> 
> ...


We stayed for one week our first trip. Never went for less than two after that!

Here is our general itinerary, though since you're only staying for a week, you'll have to make some adjustments. We fly into Reno; it's cheaper and way closer than SF. The flights from the East Coast don't arrive until late, and the drive across 431 (Mt. Rose) to North Lake is beautiful by day (the first breathtaking leg of your journey), but scary at night. And you'll be tired from the flight. Peppermill is "fancy" tacky, but fun and convenient. We've also stayed at a dive roadside motel whose name I can't remember. PM me; I'll look it up and send you the recs. 

So, after Reno, you head from 431 to 28. You'll pass through the CalNeva Casino area, King's Beach, Tahoe Vista, Carmelian Bay...it's all beautiful. Best to do by day. The road hugs the lake. There are several motels (not so much "hotels") in North Lake/Tahoe City. Pick any one near the "center" of Tahoe City. Again, it is NOT a city...a very small town. There are free shuttle busses to Squaw and Alpine and Homewood, and Tahoe Dave's snowboard shop, and art galleries and eateries overlooking the water. Very nice.

You literally won't have to do any "resort hopping" in North Lake. The biggest stuff you've ever seen are literally just a few miles down the road from each other. You'll pull into Squaw and pee your pants. You'll exhaust yourself, take in a good dinner in town, and be asleep early.

The next morning, Alpine Meadows is just ten minutes down the road. Get up early to do the Fire Sign Cafe on 89 for breakfast to carb up. Excellent! There is a shuttle to Alpine. If you're going early, drive your own car and look for a lucky parking place up front. If not, take the shuttle. Alpine's parking is the worst.

After two days as Alpine and Squaw, you might be wiped. If not, I suggest a more mellow day at Homewood Mountain, still just ten minutes from anywhere you're staying in Tahoe City. Homewood is my second favorite mountain at Tahoe, besides Kirkwood...which is weird, because Kirkwood is massive and epic, and Homewood is just...Homewood. It is stunningly beautiful, quiet, incredible glades, views you won't believe (the best at Tahoe), mellow crowds. Only two green trails, and nice steep blacks.

You'll be wiped at this point. If you make it through three days of riding, you'll want a day to relax. Maybe head to Truckee for some touristy stuff. It's a cool little village. You might spend more money there on souvenirs than you did on lift tix at the mountains. It's an easy drive from North Lake, and a good way to walk off the calf pain after a couple of days at Squaw and Alpine. Head north on 89 out of Truckee to 267 S. It will be clearly marked, and run you to Northstar. You can't miss it...drive it, cruise around...you might want to come back/stay and ride. It's impressive, Even if not Tahoe's best.

Leave Northstar, turn right, and keep driving south on 267. You'll eventually hit 28 back to Tahoe City (the loop around the top of the lake). Stop at Garwood's for some bites and cocktails. It's got an awesome view of the lake, good food, and a nice apres ski menu. Another 15 minutes back home to pass out early.

So, assuming you didn't ski on that third day, plan on a trip to Kirkwood. Plan. Seriously...plan. Kirkwood is an adventure. If the weather is clear, no prob. Just head South on 89 through Emerald Bay, then a quick 50 to 88. If weather is bad, 88/Carson Pass will be hairy. But Kirkwood will be the highlight of your trip. You will compare everything else you've ridden to Kirkwood (up until this point).

SIDE NOTE: If you're beat from riding at Squaw/Alpine, or weather might be iffy, consider driving the night before and staying at the Lakeside Inn in South Lake. Very snowboarder friendly, cheap rooms, all night casino and Mexican restaurant, early morning breakfast, cheap tickets at the Concierge desk, and puts you way closer to Kirkwood in the morning.

I think I've tracked out five days so far. If there is a spare day, drive up to Sugarbowl, or try Sierra. You will be exhausted either way. Feel free to PM me...I'm sure I left out some details.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

*Okay, wait...*



BarrettDSP said:


> I just did a week in Tahoe and spent 2 days each at Heavenly, Northstar and Kirkwood. Kirkwood and Northstar were the best like others have said but it was nice to stay in South Lake and have alot of food/entertainment options at night. We had a car so it was a short hour drive to either Northstar and Kirkwood when we went there. Kirkwood's village is very small but that is also the appeal to it as well as it is not as commercialized as other places.
> 
> If you wont have a car and are staying in South Lake you can check out TahoeSkiShuttle.com and they have shuttles a few days a week from South Lake to Northstar and kirkwood for $15 a person roundtrip.
> 
> ...


if you stayed in SLT, it is not a "short drive" to Northstar or Kirkwood. It is not a LONG 3 hour drive like it for us Easties to get to Stowe, but it still not a "short" drive! Don't mislead the guy! Don't forget, this is not a straight run up the interstate. It's all twisty mountain roads, the likes of which an Easterner aren't very used to driving.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

yimingration said:


> I am going to Northstar, Heavenly and Kirkwood this weekend. I'll let you know how it is.


Those places are pretty far apart - you will spend more time driving than riding...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> if you stayed in SLT, it is not a "short drive" to Northstar or Kirkwood. It is not a LONG 3 hour drive like it for us Easties to get to Stowe, but it still not a "short" drive! Don't mislead the guy! Don't forget, this is not a straight run up the interstate. It's all twisty mountain roads, the likes of which an Easterner aren't very used to driving.


Agreed, although I think he said it was a short *hour* drive. Understand Tahoe has not had any new snow in the last 1-2 weeks, so I reckon the roads were pretty drivable when he was there.
But things can change fast when it starts to dump and they close the roads...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Forgot to add: Surfin' is is definitely the Tahoe expert. Based on my (much more limited) experience, everything he has written is absolutely spot on.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Agreed, although I think he said it was a short *hour* drive. Understand Tahoe has not had any new snow in the last 1-2 weeks, so I reckon the roads were pretty drivable when he was there.
> But things can change fast when it starts to dump and they close the roads...


I was there Dec 15-22(missed the big Pre Xmas storm by 1 day). Driving conditions when we were there were pretty average except driving back to Reno during the big snow. It took us an hour to drive to Kirkwood or Northstar from SLT each time. I would definetly agree if there had been alot of snow that it would take longer but for me an hour to get somewhere with good terrain is a short drive. Closest place to me at home is over 6 hours on less than 100 acres of man made crap so its all perspective.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been to Tahoe many times, and have been to more than 1/2 the mtns there multiple times. I really love Squaw & Northstar at their respective ends of the lake. I hear Kirkwood is amazing for snowboarding, so that is the one I have yet to get to just because it's so far South and away from everything else on its own.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

A lot of Hype about Kirkwood...Nothing special really...





Triple8Sol said:


> I've been to Tahoe many times, and have been to more than 1/2 the mtns there multiple times. I really love Squaw & Northstar at their respective ends of the lake. I hear Kirkwood is amazing for snowboarding, so that is the one I have yet to get to just because it's so far South and away from everything else on its own.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Surf, you are a gentleman and a scholar....LOL. thanks so much for all that info. I think we might just do it just like you planned it...couple days at squaw/alpine, then homewood, maybe rest a day, then take the trip to Kirkwood. I think even 2 hours would be worth the drive, plus the parents love the scenic drives through the mountain anyway...as mentioned above, i drive 6 hours roundtrip EVERY week to go ride in North Carolina, so the driveing isnt that big a deal to us.

my only possible deviation from your itenerary would probably be to just stay at a resort in Squaw. would that cause any major changes to your plan?? I just think after flying across the country and spending all the dough on the trip, myself and my family would more enjoy the atmosphere of a resort for our day to day stuff. at least for our FIRST trip to Tahoe, as i foresee many more! But sight unseen, not sure i can sell that well be staying at a hotel/motel in the town.

Srsly though, cant say thanks enough to Surf and the rest of you guys for chiming in. Yall really are helping to make an amazing trip for me and mine.


kirk, thanks for the vid, that was bad ass...what is that run called?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> I've been to Tahoe many times, and have been to more than 1/2 the mtns there multiple times. I really love Squaw & Northstar at their respective ends of the lake. I hear Kirkwood is amazing for snowboarding, so that is the one I have yet to get to just because it's so far South and away from everything else on its own.


What do mean by 'respective ends' for Squaw and Northstar? They are pretty much in the same corner of the lake... The drive between them is a little inconvenient but still only 20-30 minutes IIRC?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

threej21 said:


> Surf, you are a gentleman and a scholar....LOL. thanks so much for all that info. I think we might just do it just like you planned it...couple days at squaw/alpine, then homewood, maybe rest a day, then take the trip to Kirkwood. I think even 2 hours would be worth the drive, plus the parents love the scenic drives through the mountain anyway...as mentioned above, i drive 6 hours roundtrip EVERY week to go ride in North Carolina, so the driveing isnt that big a deal to us.
> 
> my only possible deviation from your itenerary would probably be to just stay at a resort in Squaw. would that cause any major changes to your plan?? I just think after flying across the country and spending all the dough on the trip, myself and my family would more enjoy the atmosphere of a resort for our day to day stuff. at least for our FIRST trip to Tahoe, as i foresee many more! But sight unseen, not sure i can sell that well be staying at a hotel/motel in the town.
> 
> ...


Get on chair 4 (Backside) as soon as it opens...you might have to wait for it. That's the mellow "Happiness is" just skier's right of chair 4 (Sunrise). The "wave" will be more to you right...with steeper terrain,cornices and drips. The lift line to your left, with some open woods in between. Enjoy!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh, Kirkrider...that vid of The Wave makes me crazy. So awesome! I LOVE THAT PART OF KWOOD!. My GoPro videos are in 40 mph winds. It was insane! I love the run-out through the trees.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

surfinsnow said:


> Oh, Kirkrider...that vid of The Wave makes me crazy. So awesome! I LOVE THAT PART OF KWOOD!. My GoPro videos are in 40 mph winds. It was insane! I love the run-out through the trees.


Dude...I can't wait to go back. The one behind me is my son (13), proudly riding my old Ride Control. That day was perfect...6" of fresh, bluebird and no one around. But I need deeper stuff for that Hovercraft. I was hoping for this weekend since I (luckily) work now, but no new snow fri-sat. I am tempted to just go and carve fast runs, my son wants to hit the park...I can do laps on the Wall...You going?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is it crowded on pow days? Might have to plan something there


----------



## longboard16 (Dec 4, 2008)

Squaw also has a good deal about flying and getting a free lift ticket for that afternoon and night. I did that a couple of years ago as a "warmup" for the next few days. 


Fly & Ski Free
Guests just off the airplane can ski or ride the afternoon and evening for free! Present a same-day commercial airline boarding pass with a matching photo ID at the Guest Services & Sales Center at Squaw Valley or Alpine Meadows and receive a complimentary lift ticket good from 1-4pm as well as night skiing, when night operations are in effect (Squaw Valley only).


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Is it crowded on pow days? Might have to plan something there


Kirkwood is never "crowded." It is so big, and so far off the lake, that only the serious skiers/riders tend to go there. You don't get hung up with noob families, because it is a pretty intimidating looking mountain. The main areas look pretty scary to first-timers.

I have a Kirkwood t-shirt they sent me when I was designing their e-mail blasts a few years ago, which says _"If you find the trail you're on too crowded, pick another one until he's gone."_ That about sums it up.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

KIRKRIDER said:


> A lot of Hype about Kirkwood...Nothing special really...


Sounds just like Baker. Overhyped.



hktrdr said:


> What do mean by 'respective ends' for Squaw and Northstar? They are pretty much in the same corner of the lake... The drive between them is a little inconvenient but still only 20-30 minutes IIRC?


You're right they're both pretty near each other in North Lake. I was reading someone's post about Heavenly when I posted.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Sounds just like Baker. Overhyped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> Kirkwood is never "crowded." It is so big, and so far off the lake, that only the serious skiers/riders tend to go there. You don't get hung up with noob families, because it is a pretty intimidating looking mountain. The main areas look pretty scary to first-timers.
> 
> I have a Kirkwood t-shirt they sent me when I was designing their e-mail blasts a few years ago, which says _"If you find the trail you're on too crowded, pick another one until he's gone."_ That about sums it up.


Kirkwood can get crowded, especially on Powder Weekends. That being said, there are a ton of stash areas all over the mountain. I've had some long ling waits, but nothing like Colorado. Maybe 15-20 minutes. Ohh, and the drive.....yeah, pretty spectacular! If you catch it when the valley and mtns are snow-glazed, it is pretty awesome. 

Points to see......notice:

As you go up HWY 88, just past Red lake, the road is windy and can be sketch. This is very enjoyable and after you go over the crest, you'll see a pull-out at Kit Carson Pass....about 2 miles past things will open-up and Caples Lake will start to appear to your forward left. If you look across caples lake, you'll see most of Kirkwood...The Wave, The top of 10, 6 etc. It is a pretty cool view. If you miss it on the way there, check it out, on the way back....just know you'll have to go most of the way around Caples. Also, leaving Kwoo, as you go back up over Kit Carson Pass, the view from the top as you go over back on that sketch HWY is pretty damn spectacular! Especially if you've stopped at the Kirkwood Inn, first! =) Just make sure to see it in light.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

@Neednsnow...I guess it's all relative. I've been to Kirkwood on President's Day holiday, and it still didn't seem crowded compared to what we put with back East. 

About the drive, though, you're right. If you've never been to Tahoe or driven through a mountain pass like this, it is as much a part of your vacation as the actual destination. On our last trip to Kirkwood, we had just ridden out a three day storm which dumped 3 feet at Tahoe City, and even more down south. As we drove through Carson Pass some asshole thought I was driving too slow...he tried to pass me. The last I saw of him in my rearview mirror was his 4x4 spinning off into the guardrail. Be careful out there!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> @Neednsnow...I guess it's all relative. I've been to Kirkwood on President's Day holiday, and it still didn't seem crowded compared to what we put with back East.
> 
> As we drove through Carson Pass some asshole thought I was driving too slow...he tried to pass me. The last I saw of him in my rearview mirror was his 4x4 spinning off into the guardrail. Be careful out there!


President's day, two years ago? If so, I was there. It surprisingly wasn't very crowded that weekend. That being said, I live back east. I've seen crazy crowds and not so much crowds, everywhere. Most places, you can learn how to manage and get away from the crowds. Generally, go where the crowd isn't. -)

Ohh, was the person at the guardrail just over the pass? The "ohhh sH*T guardrail that is a for-sure life saver?" I saw someone hit that puppy. I nearly sh*t myself for them! haha


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Kirkwood is a ghost town compared to a lot of resorts.



...




I love kirkwood!!!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> President's day, two years ago? If so, I was there. It surprisingly wasn't very crowded that weekend. That being said, I live back east. I've seen crazy crowds and not so much crowds, everywhere. Most places, you can learn how to manage and get away from the crowds. Generally, go where the crowd isn't. -)
> 
> Ohh, was the person at the guardrail just over the pass? The "ohhh sH*T guardrail that is a for-sure life saver?" I saw someone hit that puppy. I nearly sh*t myself for them! haha


We might be talking about the same spot...huge cliff drop to the left, avalanche shit in front/right, as you're going uphill around a big curve. Dude just spun out and bounced off the guardrail. And he was in a Jeep! We just had a shitty rental Chevy 4x4, but it served us well.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

surfinsnow said:


> Dude just spun out and bounced off the guardrail. And he was in a Jeep! We just had a shitty rental Chevy 4x4, but it served us well.


The direction you're talking about is going to Kwoo, yup thats it. It slides a lot up there above Red Lake. Leaving the resort, with the big drop on the right...I've seen cars hit that rail twice. Rental 4x4s will do fine as long as driving is in-control. Ahh, Kwoo....can't wait to go back!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> We might be talking about the same spot...huge cliff drop to the left, avalanche shit in front/right, as you're going uphill around a big curve. Dude just spun out and bounced off the guardrail. And he was in a Jeep! We just had a shitty rental Chevy 4x4, but it served us well.


I drive extra cautious because my Jeep if it was out of control would probably climb over those little guard rails. 

Lucky for me snow driving doesn't bother me.


In 2010 there were a couple nights where I was driving up on my own and 88 had 6" of snow covering the road. It was like getting fresh tracks in my Jeep.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> The direction you're talking about is going to Kwoo, yup thats it. It slides a lot up there above Red Lake. Leaving the resort, with the big drop on the right...I've seen cars hit that rail twice. Rental 4x4s will do fine as long as driving is in-control. Ahh, Kwoo....can't wait to go back!


I'm always designated driver when we go to Tahoe. Not because of alcohol, just because everyone else is too afraid. I consider the driving there to be almost as fun as the snowboarding.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

surfinsnow said:


> Psst...he was joking.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

lol i love that meme.


----------

